# Black Friday Deals



## acoll123 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I am in the market for a new 1DX or a 400 2.8 II. Is it reasonable to expect any deals on these high end items on or around Black Friday this year? Anyone get a deal on something significant last year? I am willing to wait for the possibility otherwise I might start now looking for used.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## unfocused (Nov 2, 2012)

The short answer is "no."

Black Friday is all about mass retailing. It's an opportunity for retailers to lure customers into stores with great deals on products that have broad appeal. There is no reason for any retailer to cut the price of a high end luxury item because 1) the market is too small, and 2) the customer base is not price sensitive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2012)

Agreed. You very unlikely to find holiday shopping-related deals on these sorts of items. That's not to say that prices won't drop a bit (although a rise is also plausible), it's just not going to be tied to the season.


----------



## jointdoc (Nov 2, 2012)

Last year I got a great deal on my 5D MarkII through a link on this website. It was only available for about a week. I guess that the MAP is going to stop that?


----------



## mistabernie (Nov 2, 2012)

Well.. MAP will stop the _advertising_ of those deals - I know with certain companies that have restrictions like that I commonly hear 'prices too low to advertise' - by going to the website and going through at least part of the process (adding to cart, etc) you can usually check the price before purchasing, and that may reflect a better deal. MAP technically (from everything I've seen/read) stop the sale of items below that price, it's literally just the advertisement.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2012)

You might get a very few dollars off, there was a $25 off on the 1DX the other day. I don't know the MAP for it, sometimes its a little less than MSRP, sometimes not.


----------



## cliffwang (Nov 2, 2012)

jointdoc said:


> Last year I got a great deal on my 5D MarkII through a link on this website. It was only available for about a week. I guess that the MAP is going to stop that?


+1
If there is not MAP, we might see some 5D3 deals. However, 1DX deals will never happen. That's no need for flagship sale.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't expect to see a deal on either. If you've got the scratch for either new or used I'd just pony up now. No reason to wait for any sort of decent price drop on those items. You may as well be out shooting with them.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 2, 2012)

Get the 400 2.8 ii


----------



## HoneyBadger (Nov 2, 2012)

The only thing I would not be surprised seeing is a bundle deal with purchase of a camera over a certain price. Probably useless for higher end camera. But maybe... just maybe a gift card with purchase of a high end camera. That would be nice.


----------



## fr8oc (Nov 2, 2012)

I purchased my 1D X from Crutchfield in September when they had a "double" points deal going for their rewards program. I ended up with about $700 in reward points which I used to buy a 17-40mm f/4.0L lens. They may have some similar program as the holiday season gets closer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2012)

The 1D X is currently $6445 from a authorized dealer on ebay. Get another $100 in ebay bucks to applly towards a 2nd battery.
There will continue to be deals like this with small discounts. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150880774485&item=150880774485&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------

